# Root Server startet nicht mehr



## kevkev (8. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

Ich hab ein Problem:
Mein Server startet nicht mehr.

Ich in putty etwas von der Console kopiert, danach hab ich die ausversehen mit nem Rechtsklick dass wieder in die Console reinkopiert.
Dabei wird jede Zeile des kopierten versucht zu ausführen.
Das was Ich kopiert habe war eine Liste des Inhalts von /lib/.

Danach ist sofort die SSH Verbindung unterbrochen und Ich kom per SSH oder sonst wie nicht mehr rein.
Auch der Webserver läuft nicht mehr.

Über die Strato Konsole kann Ich dann das System zwar reseten, aber erst beim laden des Rettungssystems kom Ich in ssh rein.

uname -a sagt mir das:
Linux h693677 2.6.11.4-21.9-default #1 Fri Aug 19 11:58:59 UTC 2005 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux 

Das Rettungssystem kann Ich starten, aber wo finde Ich den Fehler?

Könnt Ihr mir helfen ?

gruß kevin


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Dezember 2005)

Nur weil Du eine Inhaltsliste kopierst geht da eigentlich nichts kaputt. Besonders da in /lib sich ja auch nichts befindet was irgendwie was kaputt machen koennte, da dort ja nur Libraries liegen und man die nichtmal ausfuehren kann.
Du musst da im Grunde schon noch was anderes gemacht haben.


----------



## xcomse (8. Dezember 2005)

Wenn du im Rescue-Mod bist, ist das doch schon einmal die halbe Miete. Jetzt schaust du in deine Logfiles und suchst dir heraus, was den Fehler verursacht bzw. was der Server anmeckert.


 Gruss
 Andreas


----------

